# Lost in Space "Chariot" with all the trimmings......



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've built three of these things, two for clients, and one for myself the last round.... (Yes I built two at once.....crazy...) I used pretty much every detail doo-dad I could get my hands on at the time. Photo-etch, lighting, resin figures. It's an outstanding kit, although painting it is a bitch. I used the mask kit from Aztek Dummy on the last two, worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

They look great. 
Why build just one when you can build two. (Three!)

Whose figures did you use? They look really good. 
Figures are the one doo-dad that I don't have for my still unbuilt Chariot


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome build


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Three cheers to you for your three chariots! Well done! 

😎😎😎


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice, both inside and out! Makes me want to dig out mine and build it.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Really nice job. Congratulations.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Alien said:


> They look great.
> Why build just one when you can build two. (Three!)
> 
> Whose figures did you use? They look really good.
> Figures are the one doo-dad that I don't have for my still unbuilt Chariot


Figures came from Crows Nest Resins, no longer available as he has passed away.......


----------



## Agent Wreckd (Dec 17, 2021)

I apologize for resurrecting this thread so much later, but I’m having trouble finding the answers with google searches.

Beautiful chariots, I’m wondering if the builder or someone else can enlighten me to how they were done (these are in reference to the original posts photos)

1.) the grill holding the guns. Is this part of the photo etch set? I have it ordered but can’t see it in the low quality photos online.
2.) the straps and foil on the roof interior, bought or made from a product I’m not familiar with?
3,) how the great foil look was achieved on the curtains

If anyone knows….would love to find out!
(Sorry for resurrecting this old thread again, I couldn’t do a direct message because I’m new.)


----------

